# Devastated



## Kellyf1 (Feb 12, 2016)

You may remember me proudly introducing Sidney. We were meant to be picking him up next week but yesterday we got the heart breaking news that he has a heart murmur and its a bad one. Our breeder has been honest with us and I am very grateful for that but I am still heart broken. I have to tell the kids tonight - decided to leave it until tonight as it's their last day at school before the easter holidays. They are going to be so upset. Sidney is all we talk about. Everytime we look at our dog Harvey we keep saying how good its going to be with 2 dogs. I'm dreading it. Its only other dog owners who understand how news such as this can be so upsetting. I spent most of yesterday in tears.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh how sad - what's his prognosis? I know that some heart murmurs are not uncommon in pups and clear up but I don't want to give you false hopes. It must be a horrible time for you as I know what the wait to get a pup was like. Keep us updated.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I so sorry for you and your kids. We fall so easily in love with these guys and to have to say goodbye before having a chance to know him is really heartbreaking. And what a wonderful opportunity to teach your children about the cycle of life and bouncing back from these lows. My pups and I send our hugs and support to you and your kids. 

I'm curious that you are the second poster in such a short time who has experienced the very same thing. Even more curious because I can't recall hearing about similar situations with very bad heart murmurs before this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kellyf1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Our breeder took the pups for their 1st jabs and the vet said that our Sidney had a heart murmur and that it was a serious one. The breeder has said that she does not want to sell us a pup who is not 100% healthy and whilst it is heart breaking for us I totally understand and I appreciate her honesty. She is going to keep him so I know he will be loved and looked after. She immediately offered to return our deposit to us but we have asked her to keep hold of it and we will wait for the next litter.

We have experience of heart murmurs as our Westie had one but she didn't get it until she was around 7 years old. Whilst she lived until 13 years old she was on medication for the rest of her life.

Unfortunately in the past 3 years my kids have already had to experience 4 deaths in our family, one being my brothers at the age of just 48 where they saw me struggle to cope and their grandfather is also undergoing treatment for cancer. Sadly they have recently had too much experience of loss and illness and yet I know this news is going to hit them the hardest


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

So sorry to hear this. Life can be so cruel sometimes. :hug:


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Such heartbreak it's been for you and your family. And what a great model of that resilience and strength you are. Despite all of these lows in such a short time, you still choose to open your heart to new loves. 

It's good to know the pup will be well cared for and that YOUR perfect poo is just waiting for you and your family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh no, so sorry to hear that. I know that Semperfi on here just went through the exact same thing not too long ago  So sad. We are meant to pick pour puppy up mid-April and I am worried about this as well, mostly just because I have now heard it a few times and know it is a possibility. Big hugs to you.


----------



## TombRaider (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm so sorry. I know how upsetting this has to be for you. I'm happy the breeder is on top of things and keeping you informed. Keep us posted.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you - how awful.
Sidney is the second pup on the forum not to come home because of a serious heart murmur in recent weeks ... It is rotten and awful for you, but the breeder is within her rights not to want to sell a puppy who has a health problem and in the long run I think that it is the responsible thing for her to do - but how really terribly sad for you and your family.
There was a pup on Many Tears Animal rescue - year old poodle cross with a stage 4 murmur and I was so tempted to take him on.... but now is not the right time 
My old GSD had a heart murmur and lived to 13 and a half, it was not detected until she was about 6 and she never had medication, but that was just a low level murmur.
You have to trust that when the time is right the perfect pup for you will become available. We will all be hoping that is very, very soon.
Be honest with your children... and share lots of hugs.


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

I am so sorry for you all. What a difficult thing to tell your children. But the positive side is the breeder is going to take care of the puppy, so you know he will be in good hands. And your excitement and joy is just postponed. Your time will come and I hope it's soon.


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

Kellyf1, I went through the same exact thing. My kids were so upset and so was I. When I was reading your story I thought I was reading what I wrote. Its going to be very hard to go through especially when you have already made plans for brining a new puppy home. Is the breeder allowing you to pick from another litter? I'm really sorry for what you all are going through.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

I am very sorry to see this, such a crush to you and your family. At least the breeder is going to keep and care for the puppy. I know you will find your perfect puppy soon, hopefully the breeder has another litter for you to choose from.


----------



## Kellyf1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Thank you all for your kind comments. It was lovely to read your wonderful news Semperfi about your little boy joining you soon. Our breeder has said we can have first pick from the next litter but that won't be for a couple of months or more. Our time will come and until then we shall just have to shower double the love to our springer doodle Harvey.


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

Kellyf1, how are you feeling today? Did your kids take the new extremely hard? The breeder I went to allowed me to have first pick on the next litter she had and I can honestly say the wait was hard. When you choose your next cockapoo he/she will be the right fit for your family and it's going to feel like it was meant to be. Everyone here is very encouraging and will make the time pass by really fast.


----------



## Kellyf1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Semperfi - kids have been better than I expected but I'm a bit worried about my son as he tends to bottle things up more. This weekend was when most of the other puppies went to their forever homes and I can't help torturing myself by looking at their photos - they are all gorgeous. Think we will all feel it on Wednesday when Sidney was meant to be coming home - will get us all out of the house doing something fun. Thank you for thinking of us xx


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

Kelly- I know that feeling all too well, ugh! I hate that you and your family are going through this and I hope it will start to get better once the "go home date" passes. Hopefully you all will be able to pick your new poo soon.


----------

